# Cardboard Furniture?



## Red Ribbon (Jul 17, 2013)

I've been hearing about it. What are the pieces? How do you get it? Does anyone have pics they can show me?

Thanks.


----------



## g u a v a (Jul 17, 2013)

Here's the whole (or most at least) of the series: http://moridb.com/items/search?q=cardboard&category=&obtained=&interior=&fashion=

It's basically a really rare set of furniture since it only appears in Re-Tail or in the police lost & found.

EDIT: You also can't reorder them which is also why everyone wants them.


----------



## Red Ribbon (Jul 17, 2013)

I have the cardboard box lol!

I see, so it's like the Sloppy Set? That makes sense.


----------



## g u a v a (Jul 17, 2013)

It is, also the cardboard box isn't a part of it as you can buy that one from your T&T store. ^_^ But the rest of them are.


----------



## C130load (Jul 17, 2013)

i have the cardboard bed


----------



## Red Ribbon (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh, ok. I was wondering why it was re-orderable. I also remember it from previous AC games. Thanks so much for the clarification, Leaf!

& thanks for linking that site btw. It's going to serve to be pretty useful. ^.^


----------



## Nooblord (Jul 17, 2013)

I have the cardboard chair. I gave my sloppy table to a friend before I realized it was a rare item, but the friend I gave it to is always giving me stuff so I don't mind


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 17, 2013)

I think it's lame. It's cardboard..


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Nov 2, 2014)

I like the sloppy set more than the cardboard set


----------



## Coach (Nov 2, 2014)

Yep, it's pretty much the sloppy set.


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 2, 2014)

I have a set in storage, I think it's customisable. I'm not really sure where to put it.


----------



## SoSu (Nov 2, 2014)

I didn't find it until I started TT'ing in a cycle town. I thought it was going to be great, but it's really just cardboard, lol. Some people use them up in the "attic" of their house. I didn't realize you could customize the set until I saw FancyThat's comment above. I can't find any pictures of the set customized online, but I'm still looking....


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 2, 2014)

Actually I think it's just the standard (not part of this set) cardboard box that can be costomised, http://customnewleaf.tumblr.com/post/62491485845/cardboard-box-box-printing-orange-cost-to my mistake.


----------



## SoSu (Nov 2, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> Actually I think it's just the standard (not part of this set) cardboard box that can be costomised, http://customnewleaf.tumblr.com/post/62491485845/cardboard-box-box-printing-orange-cost-to my mistake.



Then I'll stand by my decision not to like it Thanks for the link!


----------



## Luna_Solara (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a room set up using this series and I've actually been using the cardboard box as a bedside table. I'm thinking about using Old Wallpaper and Old Flooring from Halloween to complete the room.


----------



## oranje (Nov 5, 2014)

I've been using my cardboard set as as backroom/ally room behind my convenience store-themed room. It goes pretty well with it.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Nov 5, 2014)

oranje said:


> I've been using my cardboard set as as backroom/ally room behind my convenience store-themed room. It goes pretty well with it.



That sounds neat! Would love to see pics or DA


----------



## nammie (Nov 5, 2014)

I think it's nice! I'm using pieces of it in my messy office/lounge room


----------



## Luna_Solara (Nov 5, 2014)

That looks cool nammie! 

Here's a pic of what I've done with mine:


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 6, 2014)

man those are like a cat's dream


----------



## kesttang (Nov 6, 2014)

I actually really like the set. I'm collecting this set for myself and I'm also collecting and trying to complete the Sloppy Set for my fiance lol.


----------



## Rendra (Nov 6, 2014)

I have my basement set up with the Sloppy set & Cardboard set. Looks alot like my basement irl.... what a mess. The Sloppy set can be customized but I don't believe the Cardboard set can. Haven't tried to do either one btw.


----------



## SoSu (Nov 6, 2014)

Rendra said:


> I have my basement set up with the Sloppy set & Cardboard set. Looks alot like my basement irl.... what a mess. The Sloppy set can be customized but I don't believe the Cardboard set can. Haven't tried to do either one btw.


Well, yes, but if I wanted my ACNL house to look like my real house...well, the game wouldn't be nearly as fun, lol.


----------



## SnapesOnAPlane (Nov 6, 2014)

I just realized that Sly has some cardboard sofas lol


----------

